# Fane speakers?



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone spent much time with any Fane speakers or the Reeves or Weber copies? Not just in the Hiwatt setups either, like has anyone ever put a Marshall JCM800 or Mesa into a Fane loaded cabinet? I'm curious because they're a bit under the radar and I've heard they have a completely different flavor from Celestions. There's not a lot of info about them with amps other than Hiwatts or Hiwatt derived circuits and it might be a fun project to build a 412 that offers a different take on the British voicing. Thanks all!

Garrett


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I had an old 4x12 Hiwatt cab with purple cast-frame Fanes, it sounded really good with everything

Hiwatt 50w
Marshall jtm100
Traynor YBA-1
Garnets

I think I even ran a Vox AC30 thru it

but my tastes lean more toward old stuff than modern


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Mine too. Well, modern tones rooted in the old school I suppose. That's good to hear tho. They seem like a great idea on paper, almost a British Electrovoice full-range vibe. I may have to keep my eyes peeled for some Fanes or knockoffs. Thankyou, sir!


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to use a 70's Hiwatt cab with Fanes, sounded amazing with all the amps I threw at it. That was quite a long time ago.
Ya have me thinking now too... I might have to try and find some as well and throw em in my Orange 4x12.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Orange + Fane would be massive sounding I bet.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a little Hiwatt porn, this is my buddies rig. 4x12 and 6x12

I don't know why my pictures always sideways haha


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Disbeat said:


> Here's a little Hiwatt porn, this is my buddies rig. 4x12 and 6x12
> 
> I don't know why my pictures always sideways haha


Sweet christ that's a beautiful thing. Always wanted a Hiwatt, love the way they look and sound.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

My 1972 Hiwatt 4x12 had old Greenbacks in it! Go figure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Now I want to try a fane-loaded Orange cab, thanks for nothing guys!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Greenbacks are always a good decision


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Made a clip last year with a JCM800 into
a 1977 Hiwatt cab playing Kashmir and it sounded awesome 
but I deleted the clip two months ago


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a buddy with a hiwatt head, maybe he has the cab too...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a drummer buddy who has a mid-70s 50W Hiwatt and 412. Had it since new. And it is minty fresh. Yes, I camp out on his front porch regularly.

As much as I believe 412's are pretty-well useless nowadays (played through a 412 recently, it was cocked sideways on the stage to fit), I would still pay market value for one this fresh and minty. Only because I have my own jamspace and wouldn't have to move it much to use it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> Here's a little Hiwatt porn, this is my buddies rig. 4x12 and 6x12
> 
> I don't know why my pictures always sideways haha


OH YEAH


I have never seen a Hiwatt 6x12 cab.....that is crazy 

is he a bass player?


can't imagine using a 200w Hiwatt for guitar!!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I feel like a 200w Hiwatt on top of a 6x12 would probably vaporize anybody in the first few rows. I hear they're absolute volume monsters. And they're definitely bright.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea he's a bass player, he had my old Green/Matamp for a while which was also devastatingly loud haha.
That's a DR201, I think he's looking to a get a second one as well.



bolero said:


> OH YEAH
> 
> 
> I have never seen a Hiwatt 6x12 cab.....that is crazy
> ...


----------

